# FR: ça sera / ce sera



## ToadTheWetSprocket

Hello Everyone,

  Which of the two is correct "ça sera" or "ce sera"?.  For me it's "ce sera" but apparently the former is used as widely or even more than the latter.  Any comments?

Thanks,

- L'épisode du jour de Jerry Stobbart, inspecteur de police : *ça sera* pour une autre fois...
- Nous sommes en hiver mais beintôt ce sera le printemps.

Examples taken out of the web.  I presume they're both "pronoms démonstratifs" or do they have a different function on each sentence?

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## Areyou Crazy

il faut un contexte je crois
you need a context i think


----------



## kanoulika

"ça" est la version raccourcie de "celà". "ça" est utilisée plutot dans un contexte familier.


----------



## Tinah

the use of "ça" is more informal


----------



## omahieu

*> ça sera* pour une autre fois... or ce sera pour une autre fois 

Not much difference, the former is just a bit more informal due to the contraction.

> Nous sommes en hiver mais beintôt ce sera le printemps.

There, you can't use use ça (at least not in good speech) because there is nothing to point out. Cela = ça ~= this; ce or c' ~= it.

Also, it ça and cela, never celà and çà, except for the latter some use as fixed expressions like "çà et là".


----------



## Spans85

Ce sera or ça sera
 
o.k, which sentence is most appropriate:
 
Je voudrias devinir policière plus tard parce que je pense que ce sera motivant
Or
Je voudrais devinir policière plus tard parce que je pense que ça sera motivant?


----------



## boterham

hi, it's "devenir" and both sentences are correct, the second (ça) being a little informal / colloquial.


----------



## sloop30

.. je pense que ce sera motivant... 

but we also use " ça" in spoken language.


----------



## Damethu

You may replace ça by cela, with is even more formal then ce. Ça would be use only in speaking, so if it is in a written situation, ce would be the good one too use (cela is much to formal)


----------



## Fred_C

Damethu said:


> You may replace ça by cela, with is even more formal then ce. Ça would be use only in speaking, so if it is in a written situation, ce would be the good one too use (cela is much to formal)


 Hi,
I do not agree.
Ce is the only correct choice. "ça" is common, but wrong in my opinion.
Sayint "cela" is an attempt to make sound formal something that is wrong.
The reason why it is wrong is that "ça" and "cela" are demonstratives, and you do not need a demonstrative here, just a neutral pronoun. (Ce is the only choice.)


----------



## Pinairun

Fred_C said:


> Hi,
> I do not agree.
> Ce is the only correct choice. "ça" is common, but wrong in my opinion.
> Sayint "cela" is an attempt to make sound formal something that is wrong.
> The reason why it is wrong is that "ça" and "cela" are demonstratives, and you do not need a demonstrative here, just a neutral pronoun. (Ce is the only choice.)


 
C'est. (présent)
C'était. (imparfait)
Ce sera... (futur)


----------



## baker589

Fred_C is exactly right.  Definitely 'ce'.


----------



## FrancophoneFrancophile

....je pense que ce sera motivant

This sentence is much better.

Claire


----------



## CapnPrep

Fred_C said:


> Ce is the only correct choice. "ça" is common, but wrong in my opinion.
> Sayint "cela" is an attempt to make sound formal something that is wrong.


_Cela/ça_ are not wrong here. Of course you can have a stylistic preference for _ce_, but the statement "Ce is the only choice" cannot be justified on grammatical grounds.

Here are some relevant quotations from Grevisse (§698):


« _Cela_ et _ça_ (parfois _ceci_) ont remplacé _ce_ dans la plupart de ses emplois. »
« Avec _être_ suivi d’un attribut ou d’un complément […] On prend comme sujet _cela_ (ou _ceci_) au lieu de _ce_, si l’on veut accentuer ou souligner l’expression : _Il a fait cette démarche, cela est certain_. »
« _Ça_ s’emploie assez couramment au lieu de _cela_ ou de _ce_ […] devant une forme simple du verbe _être_ […] si celle-ci commence par une consonne : _Ça serait mieux que tu la voies avant le spectacle. _»


----------



## Fred_C

Oui, mais personne ne sait si Grevisse a fait le choix d'écrire une grammaire descriptive ou une grammaire normative. Et d'ailleurs, ça dépend des paragraphes.


----------

